# wedding rings



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

I am shooting my neighbor's wedding tomorrow. I am cheating a bit. I am shooting their ring 2 nights ago so I dont have to deal with it at the actual day lol. Which one is the best?&nbsp; FYI, the engagement ring is the groom's grand mother's. The wedding bands the groom made them him self because he works at a machine shop. So it is nothing fancy. But it is all about what they signify, not quality or price.  Shall I take some more?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

acck.. i see hair or fabric on the crown.  I will clone it out.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 9, 2011)

I like 3, 7 and 8 best..... I think these show of the rings to their best advantage! On 8, the bokeh is a little distracting on the top ring.. but still nice. Nice shots!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

I just realized #8 looks like a #8.  I swear i didnt plan that LOL.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 9, 2011)

I think 7 is the best of the engagement ring but I don't think that the wedding rings look particularly good in any of them.
They have a utilitarian look and look pretty 'unfinished' next to the engagement ring.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

I agree Lew.  That is why I explained about the rings.  Oh well...


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 9, 2011)

Unfortunately the two bands look like mechanical parts from a motor or something - not a lot you can do with them.  

I like the last pix, the circles of confusion are terrific and are a metaphor for life ahead for the newlyweds, with its brightness but uncertainties (while the rings, and their commitments, are solid).  

Symbolism of #5 might be better with both parties on equal footing instead of the stacking (dominance of one over the other), though I would have put the diamond one in middle and shown in front of the other two (implying the engagment is over).  however, I'm not sure I like the darkeness of it - has a gloomy look.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't see rings. I don't see diamonds. I love diamonds. I see bokeh. I love bokeh too, but I like diamonds more.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 9, 2011)

Perhaps a novelty idea to include wrenches, oil can, etc in the background


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2011)

Try for a wee bit more DoF, or focus stack, and layer to not effect the bokehlights.A brass ring? Green finger!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

Bitter, focus stack is something I'm not familiar with. Beverytime I change the focus point, the zoom change quite a bit on my tamron.  What am I supposed to do?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

Bitter, out of these, which one is the best?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Bitter, out of these, which one is the best?




I was afraid you would ask me that.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 9, 2011)

Can you crop lower on the last shot to take advantage of the reflection on the table and likewise placing the diamond higher in the frame, tone down the bokeh and highlight the stone?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

It is that bad eh  .  



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter, out of these, which one is the best?
> ...


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 9, 2011)

Schwettylens said:
			
		

> It is that bad eh  .



Yes.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, you put your self in a tough spot. Lighting jewelry well is kinda hard. Try to light the jewelry well AND get bokehbackground. *ughh*Don't worry about focus stacking, but try to get enough DoF to have decent focus just past the marquise stones. These shots arent horrible, but they aren't showing of the jewelry enough, especially because you want to show the bands are different.


----------



## sierramister (Sep 9, 2011)

Shooting the rings is the only thing I concede creativity on.  Flowers or wedding certificate every time.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

Bitter, I have used really small aperture on a tripod.  I dont know what else I could have done but setting it farther and do digital crop.  I usually like to put the rings all facing up and shot from the side but the engagement ring is so top heavy and the bottom is so thin.  I couldnt stand it up even with my hair pomade lol.  Unfortunately I really need deep dof.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2011)

Really? What lens did you use? The 90mm?


I use beeswax to stand rings up.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes.  I take that back..  my aperture werent that small because i didnt like the bokeh.  Stupid me.  I was focusing on how the background look rather than how the ring looked.





Bitter Jeweler said:


> Really? What lens did you use? The 90mm?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 9, 2011)

You don't need really deep DoF, but just another quarter to half inch, to catch the detail of the engagement ring. You should be able to achieve that and keep decent bokehdots.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2011)

Well, if I am not happy with the shot tomorrow, I can always borrow them again lol.  We share a wall.  Lucky me.  I moved to a new house and got a wedding client.


----------



## Fleacz (Sep 10, 2011)

nice lookin pictures, kinda lack some color. the soft bokeh has a nice effect however.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 10, 2011)

It looks like the rings are getting in the way of your background.

Try placing them on an upturned wineglass or hang from a fishing line so that they have a suspended look to them.  The transistion from the dark table and the bright "bubbles" don't really work IMO.

Also, the frontal assault of the lighting is not all that appealing either.  Bounce, diffuse or add more.


----------

